# what fish is running in the james river now



## kc112233 (Nov 8, 2010)

hello, what fish is running in the james river now


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

I havent been fishing the in the James the last two weeks because I'm elsewhere (Navy) but I was catching a lot of croaker when I was there, a couple of spots here in there, not as many as a couple months back though. The only other fish I've been catching are those evil looking toad fish. That's just bottom fishing off the pier with bloodworms though, haven't had the chance to do much else. 

I'm sure there's gotta be more then that though. Has anyone else seen anything different?


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

*jrb*

there should be some stripers out there i went to the wave screen sunday..but the wind was blowing to much didnt catch anything in a couple hours..if i was deeper there it would have been better


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats the wave screen?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

dlwn88 said:


> Whats the wave screen?


opcorn:


----------



## Canvasback (May 6, 2010)

Chirp.......Chirp.........


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Damn. So much for using the forums to learn more about fishing in this area. I've been deep sea fishing in the pacfic many times but I've never heard of a wave screen. It's probably something I already know about but a different word being used.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Aparently it's some place. I searched around only to find Smittroc had used the same popcorn icon for someone else that asked because they had no clue. Very helpful.

I lived in Redondo Beach, CA for the first 18 years of my life, so I don't know the Newport News area up and down. Sorry for being stationed in this area and not knowing. Part of the reason why people post it to learn more, not so people can make fun of them for what they don't know.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

dlwn88 said:


> Whats the wave screen?


From a previous post:


c.story said:


> It's in Newport News. Keep driving down Jefferson avenue toward downtown until you can't go any further. The prking lot in on the left and the pier is to the right of the lot.


----------



## dlwn88 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah that's the post I had just found earlier. Thank you. I'll have to check it out when I get back then.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Rocks are hitting hard in the James right now!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Ok so now I know what and where the wave screen is! Maybe I will try it out next season. I never hear alot about the place.


----------

